#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  В каких храмах возможно заказать ритуал ?

## Тумкор

Доброго дня . Интересует в какие ваджрные монастыри России(необязательно если есть контакты) можно позвонить и заказать проведение ритуала защитников без личного присутствия ? И есть ли контакты ?

----------


## Anthony

> Доброго дня . Интересует в какие ваджрные монастыри России(необязательно если есть контакты) можно позвонить и заказать проведение ритуала защитников без личного присутствия ? И есть ли контакты ?


А почему в России? Они (защитники) же не только по России работают. И что за ваджрные монастыри такие? 

Гуглите названия монастырей, обсуждаете сумму добровольного пожертвования и заказываете, что душе угодно. Вполне возможно, что и бесплатно помолятся.
Вот, что нам говорит Педевикия https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...81%D0%B8%D0%B8

P.S. На букву "Ш" лучше не звонить.

----------

Тумкор (19.03.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Доброго дня . Интересует в какие ваджрные монастыри России(необязательно если есть контакты) можно позвонить и заказать проведение ритуала защитников без личного присутствия ? И есть ли контакты ?


Некоторые ламы дают мирские консультации. Лучше поговорить тет-а-тет с таким ламой.

Защитники сделаны, чтобы практикующие не допускали больших ошибок. Основная функция связана с Дхармой.

----------

Тумкор (25.03.2019)

----------


## Alex

А почему самому не сделать, собственно?

----------

Тумкор (19.03.2019)

----------


## Тумкор

Благодарю всех за ответы . Есть еще вопрос, не подскажите в каком монастыре можно остановиться на время с целью практики? То есть пожить какое то время и попрактиковать .

----------


## Anthony

> Благодарю всех за ответы . Есть еще вопрос, не подскажите в каком монастыре можно остановиться на время с целью практики? То есть пожить какое то время и попрактиковать .


По той же ссылке пройти, узнать контакты монастырей, позвонить и осведомиться.

----------

